

Show HN: The Internet Thinks – Say what you'd like to see - tomjacobs
http://theinternetthinks.com

======
itwrangler
a possible chrome microphone exploit? (refer: [https://threatpost.com/chrome-
eavesdropping-exploit-publishe...](https://threatpost.com/chrome-
eavesdropping-exploit-published/103798))

